# old paint



## bentwoody66 (Jan 23, 2008)

What's the best way to remove old spray paint and not damage the old finish? What I have is mostly overspray but I need a safe way to preserve any old paint, if any on my current project. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## J.E (Jan 23, 2008)

I use sythitic reducer on a rag.The original paint is pretty tough and the rattle can paint is real soft so it wipes off pretty easy.Just make sure you do small sections at a time.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 23, 2008)

Will that hurt any scallops or striping on the frame and tank?


----------



## J.E (Jan 23, 2008)

shouldn't if you do mall sections at a time and don't get the rag super wet.


----------



## J.E (Jan 23, 2008)

If the over spray isn't real thick some rubbing compound should take it off also.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm having good luck with oven cleaner too


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 23, 2008)

We're looking at about 2 coats of red paint on frame and tank.


----------



## J.E (Jan 23, 2008)

Yea the sythetic reducer should work fine.Several other people on thecabe have used it with good results also.


----------

